# Sydney - Mobile phone/Mobile internet plans



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I am moving to Sydney in less than 2 weeks' time. Did some research about what mobile option to choose. Ended up with a lot of questions in mind.


Is postpaid better or prepaid? I have a smart phone so will be going for the BYO phone option.
Are incoming calls charged in prepaid connection?
Found that it is much easier to get prepaid sim cards. How difficult is to get a postpaid number? What are the documents need to be provided for a postpaid connection.
How about 3G options in a prepaid sim card?
Which network provider has good coverage in and around Sydney area.


The foremost thing I have to do once I land is getting a number to attend interview calls. Please share your experiences guys. I'm too confused. 

Also show some light on mobile internet options. In the service apartment I'm going to stay its 18AUD per day for internet usage. :confused2:

Thanks,


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

mobile connections/plans are not much different from india

1. You can get a free prepaid simcard for your smartphone. Get a topup for 3g, nice touch was for facebook there was no datalimit 
2.  NO
3. I am sure you can convert your prepaid no to post paid once you get a permanent address.
4. Yes 3g is availble in prepaid sim.
5. I used vodafone prepaid, it was ok, but heard locals say Optus is good.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks qwerty_asdf


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

wait, "18AUD per day for internet usage". what kind of service apartment is that? in most hostels and hotels wifi internet is free.

check for accommodations on Gumtree, you will see in almost every post they say free internet.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Its Meriton. Booked this because of its proximity to a lot of places that we have to go in the initial days. Didn't check at the time of booking about wifi.  I know 18$ is too much. Thats why planning to get mobile wireless internet(Something like Tata Photon+). Will move around after staying for less than a week(the period I booked for).

Any idea about mobile wireless internet?



qwerty_asdf said:


> wait, "18AUD per day for internet usage". what kind of service apartment is that? in most hostels and hotels wifi internet is free.
> 
> check for accommodations on Gumtree, you will see in almost every post they say free internet.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Is postpaid better or prepaid? I have a smart phone so will be going for the BYO phone option.


Depends on your usage. Both prepaid and post-paid have good plans across the carriers. Plans with cheaper international calls tend to be concentrated on prepaid though (Optus Connect4Less, Vodafone International)



> Are incoming calls charged in prepaid connection?


No. You only pay for outgoing calls.



> Found that it is much easier to get prepaid sim cards. How difficult is to get a postpaid number? What are the documents need to be provided for a postpaid connection.


Post-paid connections will need proof of address, bank statement, visa of at least 12 months, and there's some more internal criteria the phone companies can use to evaluate you.



> How about 3G options in a prepaid sim card?


All 3 major Australian networks are 3G-enabled.




> Which network provider has good coverage in and around Sydney area.


All 3 major ones will have good coverage in metro areas. You will have to try to see who provides better coverage in your specific suburb.

Also see this post where I wrote in detail about the Australian mobile networks and which phones are compatible with the networks.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks twister. Any insights about mobile wireless internet


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

expat_tobe said:


> Thanks twister. Any insights about mobile wireless internet


Vodafone can provide it for 10GB for $39/month post-paid, BYO modem. Vodafone can sell you a wifi modem for 60-70, yours to keep.

Otherwise all the 3 major providers also do prepaid mobile broadband. It is considerably more expensive (around $100 for 10GB), again BYO modem.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the details twister. Hope this thread helps other newbies as well.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for an unlimited internet plan in Adelaide. Can someone please tell me if its possible to do it online and the how long it will take for the whole process of getting connection.

Thanks


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do they have Blackberry plans. I ahve a Blackberry smartphone.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> Do they have Blackberry plans. I ahve a Blackberry smartphone.


Boost Mobile (A subsiduary of Optus) can provide BB services for $50 per annum, on top of whatever prepaid plan you choose (e.g. $50 per annum for the BB, plus $40 per month for unlimited local calls and SMS and 3GB of web browsing).

BB services are also available on post-paid, but Telstra's BB services are quite pricey on top of normal plans.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

